# I bought a 2003 Merlin Cyrene



## loki_the_bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

So now I'm thinking, is it possible to remove the stickers and get the engraving done like the 2006/7 models?

If it's impossible, just let me know.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

All engravings are done prior to welding and thus it can't be done later.

Enjoy the bike as you have it.

H


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm riding my third Merlin now and the stickers come off when you breathe on them. Well - almost.

I've gotten accustomed to riding a "stealth" frame. It still has the sweet Merlin headtube badge though.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Try going to https://www.titaniumarts.com/pages/bikeart/bikeart.html?content=1# They do electronic annodizing on titanium frames. It is a very cool process. They can annodize your decals onto your frame in colors. Here is an example they did with a Moots frame.










Here is another example of what she can do, just to show the detail she can put in


----------

